# Time for a new transmission in my 2010 335d



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

So, I have a 2010 335d, 55k miles. It has had a few little issues but nothing drastic (read: not like the 4 HPFPs I went through in my 335i).

I had two scary experiences where the car gears get all screwy while driving 65MPH using cruise control. It throws the transmission malfunction error and after pulling off the road and killing the engine, the error goes away and life as usual resumes for the car.

The first time, I thought it might have been some quirkiness with the computer (I did own a 2004 745Li). The second time it happened, I was nearly hit by the car behind me which obviously had no idea my car would just shift out of gear.

After the dealership guys looked at it, they found 5 faults. They say I need a new transmission, new EGR(?) valve, and a new throttle body. Fun stuff. Glad I have the extended warranty. The warranty company sent out their adjustor and he validated the work the dealership said the car needed, so it is being covered.

I am very happy with the mileage efficiency of the car, and the worst thing I have had to do is replace the NOx sensor last summer (the DEF was being used up faster than it should have -- wasn't making it between oil changes).

So, I thought I'd share...just in case this happens to anyone else.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Yikes!

I was already pretty set on extending the warranty; now I'm sure.


----------



## chuck92116 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sure if asked, BMWNA would replace the tranny free of charge as goodwill.

It should not be failing at all at 55k miles. That is absolutely rediculous.

BMW would want the tranny back to see where ZF fuucked up.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, I have 52K on mine and I have the extended warrenty too. My wife smelled fuel in the garage today\ and then got an SES code. She took it over to BMW and it was a sensor causing it to overheat?? I am out of town so I was not there. Could not take the JBD out hope there is no issue with that.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear, sounds like fluke. Glad BMW Is taking care of it. What MD did you go to?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hearing this is tempting me to trade at 49K miles.

P.S. I work at Ft. Detrick and have never seen another 335d in the Frederick area.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely makes the extended warranty look more attarctive.

This appears to be one of the first Tranny losses we've seen reported here.

If you've ever had a Auto-Tranny apart you can definitely understand what could possibly go wrong. It is a marvel of mechanical engineering.

Can't say our Tranny is any higher risk than any other automatic out there. Probably costs a lot more though.

Reminds me I need to get a quote on the extended warranty/maintenance soon!


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen any others around Frederick besides mine.



rmorin49 said:


> Hearing this is tempting me to trade at 49K miles.
> 
> P.S. I work at Ft. Detrick and have never seen another 335d in the Frederick area.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought the car at BMW of Sterling, but I have tried the service departments at VOB and BMW of Fairfax. I am getting the car serviced at Sterling.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Out of curiosity I'd like to know if they tell you how much the transmission would have been out of pocket to replace.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

lsupoppa said:


> I bought the car at BMW of Sterling, but I have tried the service departments at VOB and BMW of Fairfax. I am getting the car serviced at Sterling.


Sterling is good. VOB and Fairfax have the 2 worst reps in the area. Tischer is outstanding.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> This appears to be one of the first Tranny losses we've seen reported here.


The first _reported_... that's true. :eeps:

Popping out of gear while cruising at highway speeds is not something you'll want to experience. :yikes:

The transmission is a $5,400 part (plus tax, labor, etc.). Of course it was replaced for free under warranty, thank goodness.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

$5.4k for a reman or all new transmission?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

thank god you had extended warranty. that brings up next question which plan do you have. just warranty if so then Powertrain plus/Gold or Platinum. Is it additional 2yr\50K or 3yr\50K? I am thinking of Gold 2yr/50k but I have iDrive too so is Platinum worth or not. Its just 400 bucks more.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

For $400 more I'd get it just for the piece of mind. But not like you see loads of people complaining about iDrive failures. So could just be throwing money away. Any extended warranty is a gamble though. To me a transmission failure below 100k miles on anything is an oddity.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

..


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> $5.4k for a reman or all new transmission?


It's usually reman since the housing is not "new". Actually IIRC all transmissions replaced by BMW under factory warranty are remanufactured because the housing is re-used.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Reason I asked is that price seemed more reasonable than I thought it would be.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

joeincs said:


> Wow, I have 52K on mine and I have the extended warrenty too. My wife smelled fuel in the garage today\ and then got an SES code. She took it over to BMW and it was a sensor causing it to overheat?? I am out of town so I was not there. Could not take the JBD out hope there is no issue with that.


I'll be very interested to hear if the dealer mentions the JBD, and if so, what they say.

There's no way they won't notice it. Could your sensor issue be, in any way, caused by the JBD?


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, the price I quoted was for a remanufactured transmission...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine a few times has not fully engaged in reverse. Only happens when the car has sat for a very long time and is just first started.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Joe,

So what is the status?

We missed you at the first S. Fla. reunion. All three (3) of us!


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry was supporting a software install for a hospital in NY. Worked round the clock for a couple of days and got home late Friday night. I will make the next one.

Joe


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

joeincs said:


> They did not say anything about the JBD, said it was a sensor and then overnighted it. I do not think it was the JBD since it hase been in the car for months without any issue. Now a day later the SES is back on again. So this time I took it out and it goes back to the shop Monday.


So what did they conclude about this problem?


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> So what did they conclude about this problem?


Took it back this morning first chance I had. Also Vista has a 1M on their showroom floor, $52K plus $20K MPA!!!


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Legal Alien said:


> While on the topic of trannys, but slightly different issue, was wondering if anyone gets a slight but distinct 'whine' from the tranny/tranny area around the low 70 MPH range? Notice it fairly consistently, when music is not too loud


My d developed a whine at 70mph (not the wife, this time  ) Turned out to be a failed wheel bearing, drivers side rear. 26k miles on the d, at that time. Later on, the wine would come on around 50mph.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Legal Alien said:


> While on the topic of trannys, but slightly different issue, was wondering if anyone gets a slight but distinct 'whine' from the tranny/tranny area around the low 70 MPH range? Notice it fairly consistently, when music is not too loud


A few times in the past month I have noticed a faint high-pitched whine just above 70mph. I wasn't sure if it was the engine or the transmission.

The conditions have to be just right in order to hear it, but with typical traffic conditions here that doesn't happen very often. I assumed it was nothing to worry about - I'll keep my fingers crossed. :eeps:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

zach0726 said:


> My d developed a whine at 70mph (not the wife, this time  ) Turned out to be a failed wheel bearing, drivers side rear. 26k miles on the d, at that time. Later on, the wine would come on around 50mph.


I had this exact thing, replaced at 55,000km (left, rear bearing).


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope they dont catch the JBD that spells trouble and they try to blame it on the aftermarket JBD, cross your fingers on this!!!! Sorry to hear your issue, wish I could get a company to give extended warraties here in Puerto Rico, I do not know of any here, if your company does so REFER them to ME ok !!! I am willing to get one. Gracias!!! Hey if any of you SNOWBIRDS(LOL) decide to come to the Island let me know in advance so I can come meet you and you can see my RENNtech mod in my car ok!!!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Wait, I thought BMW had a 5yr/60k powertrain warranty plus 4yr/50k B2B like Audi? Is this not true?


----------



## hittpink (Feb 24, 2013)

Very funny - wife whinning!!

I just picked up a 2011 335d and noticed that when I held the cruise control towards me for 2-4 seconds, that there was a lot of deacceleration. I know that it will save my brakes. 

However, I'm wondering if it will do any damage to the tranny. Is the tranny build to take power both ways, or only from the engine?

Thanks, bill


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hittpink said:


> Very funny - wife whinning!!
> 
> I just picked up a 2011 335d and noticed that when I held the cruise control towards me for 2-4 seconds, that there was a lot of deacceleration. I know that it will save my brakes.
> 
> ...


I have read on here before that the cruise control when you use it's slowing down feature will actually be applying the rear brakes on the car. Not sure if that happens when pulling the stalk towards you or not.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

hittpink said:


> I just picked up a 2011 335d and noticed that when I held the cruise control towards me for 2-4 seconds, that there was a lot of deacceleration. I know that it will save my brakes.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if it will do any damage to the tranny. Is the tranny build to take power both ways, or only from the engine?


As mentioned, the brakes are used by the cruise control to slow the car if normal deceleration via the engine won't slow it.

Downshifting the transmission, or even slowing in the current gear, will not harm the transmission. Indeed, if you're on level ground and take your foot off the accelerator, you'll notice the transmission downshift as the car slows.


----------



## hittpink (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Interesting! Thank You. This may explain why there is less brake pad left on the rear brake pads than the front!

bill :thumbup:


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> As mentioned, the brakes are used by the cruise control to slow the car if normal deceleration via the engine won't slow it.
> 
> Downshifting the transmission, or even slowing in the current gear, will not harm the transmission. Indeed, if you're on level ground and take your foot off the accelerator, you'll notice the transmission downshift as the car slows.


I always thought that downshifting with AT could harm the transmission. Guess I have a lot to learn. Thanks!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

doesnt our cars DOWNSHIFT on their own? I believe so.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hittpink said:


> Very Interesting! Thank You. This may explain why there is less brake pad left on the rear brake pads than the front!
> 
> bill :thumbup:


Rear brakes also get engaged for traction control if I remember correctly.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

vry true Snipe I had a terrible experience at the begining when I bought my car DAMN DSC almost made me get into an accident nevertheless i know how the car handles


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> $5.4k for a reman or all new transmission?


IIRC all BMW trans are rebuilds in the sense that the housing is NOT new. Read this a few years ago. Internals were new.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## Ryker (Mar 3, 2013)

cssnms said:


> It is completey different and built to handle the torque and then some. 335d's built up through 8/2009 had the ZF 6HP26Z which was then upgraded to the more stout ZF 6HP28 which has a higehr torque rating. The ZF 6HP26/6HP28 is also found on the E65 7-series, E63/64 6 series, E53 X5, E70 X5 4.8i, and whole slew of other cars by other manufactures including Maserati Quatroportte, Range Rover Sport etc
> 
> Here is the manual for the ZF 6HP26Z/6HP28.
> 
> http://www.zf.com/na/content/media/...portfolio/passenger_cars/6HP26-28_Catalog.pdf


Would I be correct in assuming the zf6hp28 would be the better transmission? I am considering a used 335d.


----------

